# Unrar server side



## ArmoredCavalry (Mar 12, 2009)

So, I am trying to unrar files on my webhost.

I have tried using unrar via SSH, but I'm missing dependencies, and since I'm on shared hosting, I'm pretty sure there is no way to install said dependencies.

Is there some other method to extract rar's? Maybe some php script, which have helped me so much in the past.  I have searched all over and can't seem to find a solution.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 12, 2009)

Usually web admins allow you to extract ZIPped archives but, I don't think I've ever seen one for RAR.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 12, 2009)

there are unrar binaries for linux. if you are on a shared server, open a ticket and request unrar to be installed. if you are on a dedicated server install the unrar rpm (or whatever the installer packages are for your distro)


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Mar 12, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> there are unrar binaries for linux. if you are on a shared server, open a ticket and request unrar to be installed. if you are on a dedicated server install the unrar rpm (or whatever the installer packages are for your distro)



Alright, I'll try that, but I'm not sure if they would do something like that. I will update on the results.


----------



## Oliver_FF (Mar 17, 2009)

ArmoredCavalry said:


> So, I am trying to unrar files on my webhost.
> 
> I have tried using unrar via SSH, but I'm missing dependencies, and since I'm on shared hosting, I'm pretty sure there is no way to install said dependencies.
> 
> Is there some other method to extract rar's? Maybe some php script, which have helped me so much in the past.  I have searched all over and can't seem to find a solution.



If you are on Ubuntu should be able connect to the server via SSH and mount it as a folder, then just browse to it and start unrar'ing using your local software.


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Mar 18, 2009)

Wouldn't that cause it to un-rar locally (download data), then re-upload the extracted content?

Pretty sure the server isn't running ubuntu anyway though. Is there a way to check via SSH?


----------



## Oliver_FF (Mar 18, 2009)

Yes, I assume it would download the data untar it and re-upload it.

It doesn't matter what the server is running on, if you are using Ubuntu you can give it a go


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Mar 18, 2009)

Oliver_FF said:


> Yes, I assume it would download the data untar it and re-upload it.
> 
> It doesn't matter what the server is running on, if you are using Ubuntu you can give it a go



Oh, I thought you meant if the server was running Ubuntu. Yeah, I can also mount directories as webdisks and that sorta thing with windows, but the trouble is, anything like that involves downloading the data first, then extracting and uploading it, which defeats the purpose. 

Thanks for your help anyhow.


----------

